# Hi from Newcastle



## SteveB (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello,

After joining a long while back and soaking up some great hints and tips I settled into using my aeropress for my everyday brew with the occasional espresso.

Currently set up with a iberital challenge and a gaggia classic, I've been ample caffeinated for some time.

Then, a couple of weeks back I was very generously gifted an anfim best grinder (ex works canteen, pretty good condition.) So now I'm considering what improvements I could make to my arrangement. Hence my returning to your forum to seak advice.

The anfim, won't fit in the counter, the my skills using the gaggia arn't good enough to warrant heating for my morning brew (partly with the AP option there too.,)

So, strategy needed.

Sell the lot and get a good grinder for the AP.

Sell the GAGGIA and challenge, upgrade the espresso machine and modify the anfim to fit my counter height.

As above but part with the best instead.....

Something else (could sell a few of the kid's toys and wife's clothes possibly without them realising...)

Any thoughts welcome.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello from me.

Are you looking to make espresso based drinks or would you be happy enough using the AP full time?

I had a classic alongside a DTP and found the DTP much easier to use. It took a few of the little quirks out of the equation that you have with the classic.


----------

